# alternative food



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

can i train rbp to eat crickets instead of live fish? let's say i'll start feeding them at a size of 1in.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i'm pretty sure a piranha would have no problem eating crickets, just make sure they are clean i.e. no pesticides


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

actually, it's definitely clean. i'm the one breeding them, food for other cichlids and tarantulas.

i guess rbp would be very happy seeing them alive and kicking on top of the aquarium.

any more comments?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

How difficult is it to breed crickets?

At what rate do they reproduce?

How long does it take for them to reach appropriate size for feeding?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

NERVOUS said:


> How difficult is it to breed crickets?
> ---well it's very easy. all you need is 3female and 1male to start with.
> 
> At what rate do they reproduce?
> ...


 very easy


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

someone told me that rbp only eat that are larger prey than their size, is this true?

can cricket be food for let say 5" rbp?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You can feed your rbp crickets. I've fed mine crickets. But mine didnt really care to much for them as a meal.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

why...... is it because the cricket is small as a prey?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Actually I fed them large crickets. P's vary with food too. Someone's p's might love crickets but the other might hate it. It all depends. By the way, I love your member name, hahaha!


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thank you. btw, do you know what it means?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes I do. If I remember correctly, its a Filipino myth of a talking horse.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

well not really about a talking horse.

but it's half man (lower part) half horse (upper part). with tobacco.


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

I tried feeding my reds crikets but they didn't even touch them. They just drowned and floated to the bottom.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If they are hungry enough they will eat almost anything...







!


----------



## bandu13 (Aug 29, 2003)

will they eat live chicken=]


----------

